# Heatsink for multiple LEDs ?



## SirJMD (Jan 9, 2010)

Im looking for something like this:






With room for 2, 3 or 6 LEDs (prefer 6).


Anyone know where to get such PCBs? Must funktion as a heatsink/heat conductor too.


----------



## wquiles (Jan 9, 2010)

SirJMD said:


> Im looking for something like this:
> 
> (snip pic)
> 
> ...



I have been boards that hold multiple LED's, but they are never "generic" - they are always designed for a specific LED (of family, if they use the same footprint). What size and shape do you need (round, square, rectangular)? What specific LED you are trying to use?


----------



## SirJMD (Jan 9, 2010)

wquiles said:


> I have been boards that hold multiple LED's, but they are never "generic" - they are always designed for a specific LED (of family, if they use the same footprint). What size and shape do you need (round, square, rectangular)? What specific LED you are trying to use?



Should be same footprint as luxeon 1W LEDs, and this one: http://dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13612

It is just some ebay-LEDs, so sadly there's no datasheet.


----------



## wquiles (Jan 9, 2010)

Please don't take this the wrong way, as I don't know yet what you are trying to build/do, but why use LED's that are 3-4 years old in terms of power vs. output? Using the Cree XR-E or the new XP-G's would give you LOTs more output from the same low voltage/current as a 1W Luxeon.


----------



## SirJMD (Jan 9, 2010)

wquiles said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way, as I don't know yet what you are trying to build/do, but why use LED's that are 3-4 years old in terms of power vs. output? Using the Cree XR-E or the new XP-G's would give you LOTs more output from the same low voltage/current as a 1W Luxeon.



Because this project does not need LEDs with that high efficiency - they would be too expensive. Im not saying that i use luxeon LEDs, only that the footprint is about the same.

But.. This thread is not intended to discuss what LEDs to use, but where to get a heat conducting PCB for them.


----------



## Linger (Jan 9, 2010)

only idea is Cutter's 5 or 7-up mcpcb's. They offer serial / parralelle connection options. perhaps you could rip off the excess slots and turn it into a straight line configuration?
iirc there's a 6 in line board for Rebel 100's, that'd be cheap and easy. not sure location, try luxeonstar.com


----------



## SirJMD (Jan 10, 2010)

Linger said:


> only idea is Cutter's 5 or 7-up mcpcb's. They offer serial / parralelle connection options. perhaps you could rip off the excess slots and turn it into a straight line configuration?
> iirc there's a 6 in line board for Rebel 100's, that'd be cheap and easy. not sure location, try luxeonstar.com



Ill give it a shot - thx 

EDIT: Cant seem to find any that can hold several in a straight linie. Maby i should just go with 6x single boards?


----------



## SirJMD (Jan 10, 2010)

Found one!

http://www.led-tech.de/de/High-Powe...ne-fuer-8-High-Power-LEDs-LT-938_106_111.html


----------



## Linger (Jan 11, 2010)

light strip,
http://www.luxeonstar.com/luxstrip-light-engines-c-37.php?zenid=3a92r2af8eph45364ovi0egs05


----------



## SirJMD (Jan 11, 2010)

Linger said:


> light strip,
> http://www.luxeonstar.com/luxstrip-light-engines-c-37.php?zenid=3a92r2af8eph45364ovi0egs05



Did you see the price on those? $140+ !!


----------



## Linger (Jan 11, 2010)

woah, to be honest I didn't check pricing at all. I knew there were straight strips there and I found them and posted the link ...


----------



## SirJMD (Jan 11, 2010)

Linger said:


> woah, to be honest I didn't check pricing at all. I knew there were straight strips there and I found them and posted the link ...



And they look good, but not 140-dollar-good


----------



## VegasF6 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yah, but those come loaded already. If you don't need the best efficiency I would just look at some of the led strips from asian dealers using SMD leds, the 5050 are pretty bright. 

There are some pretty cool heatsinks here both linear and round. And really good prices.
*edit*
I am not sure you would be able to use cree with them though, probably only round package.


----------



## VegasF6 (Jan 11, 2010)

Look at these for 20 and 23 bucks. Again, I dunno if these will serve your needs or not, but could save some work.
http://ledstok.com/category.php?id_category=6
That company ships out of Turkey, I emailed them awhile back when I posted about some of there drivers, but I haven't ordered from them yet. I plan on it though.


----------



## SirJMD (Jan 11, 2010)

VegasF6 said:


> Look at these for 20 and 23 bucks. Again, I dunno if these will serve your needs or not, but could save some work.
> http://ledstok.com/category.php?id_category=6
> That company ships out of Turkey, I emailed them awhile back when I posted about some of there drivers, but I haven't ordered from them yet. I plan on it though.



Aww that MCPCB with 6 LEDs looks great - but.. i need it without the LEDs. I already have 52x 1W LEDs waiting


----------



## VegasF6 (Jan 11, 2010)

Whoops, check my first link again, I just realized it was to something I was looking at earlier. Item 655 looks great, huh?


----------



## SirJMD (Jan 11, 2010)

VegasF6 said:


> Whoops, check my first link again, I just realized it was to something I was looking at earlier. Item 655 looks great, huh?



Ohhhh those are JUST what i was looking for! Awe.. wait for it.. some!


----------



## SirJMD (Jan 11, 2010)

2 x Aluminum Base Board for 18pcs 1W/3W LEDs - 96x38x1.6cm
5 x Aluminum Base Board for 9pcs 1W/3W LEDs - 80x1.6cm
10 x Aluminum Base Board for 3pcs 1W/3W LEDs - 35x1.6cm
10 x Aluminum Base Board for 5pcs 1W/3W LEDs - 50x1.6cm

Should get me started !


----------



## gadget_lover (Jan 11, 2010)

You realize, don't you, that the payback for all the help is that you should post pictures and description of your project.



Daniel


----------



## SirJMD (Jan 12, 2010)

gadget_lover said:


> You realize, don't you, that the payback for all the help is that you should post pictures and description of your project.
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel



Yep, i will do that when i can see an end to the project


----------



## Linger (Jan 12, 2010)

if those don't work out for you, I dug around Cutter's site and I was correct, they do sell lighting strips: turns out they are substitution for florescent light tubes, each ~3f length with all sorts of options re: resistors and drivers.


----------



## SirJMD (Jan 12, 2010)

Linger said:


> if those don't work out for you, I dug around Cutter's site and I was correct, they do sell lighting strips: turns out they are substitution for florescent light tubes, each ~3f length with all sorts of options re: resistors and drivers.



Arent they expensive? I remember something like $100+.


----------



## Linger (Jan 12, 2010)

$*26*USD 
Elara led strip is the 3rd one down on this page:
http://www.cutter.com.au/products.php?cat=Light+Engines

here is the link to the light strip itself (just doesn't have as good a pic as the previous link)
*Elara LED Light Strip*
"
The ElaraStrip is a compact, low profile, driver on board linear LED strip, designed to replace fluorescent, neon and incandescent lighting in linear applications. Offering low energy consumption, the ElaraStrip can be powered from 12 or 24Vdc input voltage. Thanks to on-board 0-10V dimming capability, the ElaraStrip can be used directly in both commercial and residential applications, which require the LED light source to interface with traditional dimming systems. 
Measuring 12" long by .45" wide, the ElaraStrip can be integrated into OEM fixtures, and applications that traditionally would use T5 fluorescent, CCFL, neon and incandescent lighting."

Cheers!


----------



## spencer (Jan 12, 2010)

Go to a local metal shop (welding, metal supply, maybe machinist) a just pick up some aluminum flat bar. Cheap and ships instantly.


----------



## SirJMD (Jan 13, 2010)

spencer said:


> Go to a local metal shop (welding, metal supply, maybe machinist) a just pick up some aluminum flat bar. Cheap and ships instantly.



And 100% chance of short circuit..... The tabs on the LEDs are level with the buttom, so thats a no-go. If it had been possible, i would have glued them directly to the heatsink.


----------



## spencer (Jan 13, 2010)

If you are using XR-E's then you can grind a patch off the bottom to make the pads neutral. If you are using Seoul/Luxeon then you can clip the leads and solder a little higher up the leg.

You could also apply a thin layer of AA to the bottom to isolate it.


----------



## SirJMD (Jan 14, 2010)

spencer said:


> If you are using XR-E's then you can grind a patch off the bottom to make the pads neutral. If you are using Seoul/Luxeon then you can clip the leads and solder a little higher up the leg.
> 
> You could also apply a thin layer of AA to the bottom to isolate it.



I prefer just using a MCPCB made for the LEDs  Looks way better, than an army of LEDs with the legs half missing and weird soldering.


----------



## spencer (Jan 15, 2010)

Well I guess I'm cheap then. Just saying how I'd do it.


----------



## SirJMD (Jan 16, 2010)

spencer said:


> Well I guess I'm cheap then. Just saying how I'd do it.



Well, i have tons of heatsinks - and i thought of that solution too, but it also want it to look nice


----------

